# Net-setup where are you?[Solved]

## lethu

Hello, please which package do I have to emerge in order to get the net-setup tool in my freshly installed gentoo system?

Thank you : ).Last edited by lethu on Thu Apr 19, 2007 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Truin

 *lethu wrote:*   

> please which package do I have to emerge in order to get the net-setup tool in my freshly installed gentoo system?

 

What is it that you're wanting to do?  What does the net-setup tool do?  If it's as obvious as it sounds, then you may want to look at /etc/conf.d/net.example on your freshly installed gentoo system for network setup info.  Otherwise, point your browser to http://gentoo-portage.com to browse through portage.

----------

## lethu

I did use net-setup in the SystemRescueCd from sysresccd.org which helped me configure my network in a few seconds quickly and easily sparing me additional headach to my last gentoo installation's, as long as I chroot from the sysrecue cd system it's okay, however I need the net-setup command when booting from my own system (freshly installed gentoo : ), cause I absolutely want to avoid the stress and headach occasioned by setting up network manually as I actually have many other problems to care of too, I know it's not too much the gentoo/linux way to use tools that do work for me instead of doing it myself but it has been a long time I didn't use gentoo(see linux) and I need some time to get refamiliarized with the cow : ).

Thank you

----------

## mudrii

Install app-misc/livecd-tools

emerge app-misc/livecd-tools

but you should edit and add ip gateway & dns  in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## lethu

Thank you very much mudrii : D, that did it!

----------

